# Html5



## Intel 4004 (Sep 9, 2011)

Does iOS 4.3.3 support HTML5? Or even CSS3?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Intel_4004,

It does support HTML5, as for CSS3 I'm not sure, but I don't see why it shouldn't. These are standards on website and does not demand any extra plugins, so you should be just fine with CSS3 aswell.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

aciid said:


> Hi Intel_4004,
> 
> It does support HTML5, as for CSS3 I'm not sure, but I don't see why it shouldn't. These are standards on website and does not demand any extra plugins, so you should be just fine with CSS3 aswell.


To continue this, iOS does support HTML5, but there are certain exceptions (depends on what it's trying to do).


----------

